# Another beast sighting in Wisconsin



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*'Bear-Wolf' Stalks Southern Wisconsin*

POSTED: 9:26 pm CST November 26, 2006
UPDATED: 1:13 pm CST November 27, 2006

MILWAUKEE -- Bizarre local sightings evoked a nationwide fascination with Big Foot.

In Washington County there have been several reports of a 7-foot hairy creature with pointy ears.

Steve Krueger was doing his job on Nov. 9 -- removing road-side deer carcasses overnight for the Department of Natural Resources.

Krueger said he had just made a pick-up along a remote road near Holy Hill about 1:30 a.m., and he was in the cab doing some paperwork. When his parked truck started shaking, he looked in the rear view mirror and got the scare of his life.

He said his flashing lights illuminated a huge hairy beast standing on its hind legs -- dragging a deer off the open tailgate.

"All I saw was the creature. One paw -- or whatever was on it -- reaching over to grab the deer. The head looked like a cross between a bear and a wolf," said Krueger. "It had big pointy ears like a wolf. It scared the living heck out of me. I threw it into drive and off I went."

He said the creature was the color of a bear and had a snout like a bear.

Krueger said he drove around in fear for about five minutes before returning to the area. He said when he arrived there was no sign of the creature or the deer.

Soon after an interview on television Krueger said he was bombarded with phone calls. He said that it would be his last interview, and that if it happened again he wouldn't report it.

After watching the interview a second man came forward to report that he had a similar experience.

Painting contractor Rick Selchert said he may have seen the same creature. He said he was driving only a few miles from Holy Hill in October 2004 , just after dawn, when a strange beast -- at least 200 pounds -- crossed the road in front of him.

"I seen it come up out of the brush from one side of the road. And it come across the road," he said. "The head was really round and the ears were kind of pointy. I never seen nothing like that."

So is a legendary monster haunting the woods of southern Wisconsin? A local expert said no.

Former newspaper reporter Linda Godfrey has been investigating strange sightings for nearly 15 years. She said the creature being described in Washington County is not Bigfoot.

"It appears to most witnesses -- and I've now talked to over 100 people between Wisconsin and Michigan alone," said Godfrey. "Most of them feel this is some kind of unknown natural animal. A scary natural animal, one that some of them have even called 'evil.'"

Godfrey, who has written several books on the "bear-wolf," said that the area is ground zero for sightings.

She said her research has found that most sightings are reported near Indian burial grounds or spots that were sacred to Native Americans - like the Holy Hill area, which is surrounded by some 1,200 acres of protected land.

Mike Lane, a local tracker, said he found some tracks of something that weighed several hundred pounds, but added that he had never seen the beast.

Big game specialists at the state DNR said they get "some unusual sightings" every year. They added that they have never found evidence of the bear-wolf.

The sheriff's department considers the case closed.

"They can all go pound sand as far as I'm concerned. I saw what I saw," said Krueger.

Link to article with news video


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great - so now there's a bear monster and a Bigfoot hunting in Wisconsin. I wish they'd get video of the two of them fighting it out....or doing the two step


----------

